# Kid Icarus: Uprising AR Cards



## JasonBurrows (Jul 10, 2012)

I have purchased the Kid Icarus: Uprising starter pack with the binder today and got three packs of AR Cards with six cards each for free, Soon afterwards, I went to another shop when I was with my friend and bought myself another two packs of cards with six cards each inside of them.

I finally went to another one of my local video game retailers and got a preorder pack with 24 cards that I forgot to pick up from a long time ago as they didn't originally stock the game when it first released.
While I was there, I just remembered that my friend asked me to get him a pack of them too as he was out of town when I was in the store and he had preorded the game too and so I told the staff member and he got me another preorder pack for my friend.

My friend later said that he doesn't really need them as he knows that I am trying to get a complete collection of the Kid Icarus: Uprising AR Cards and so he gave me all 24 of them when he had scanned them in to his game.

So all in all, I came home today with a total of 78 Kid Icarus: Uprising AR Cards.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 12, 2012)

My Kid Icarus: Uprising AR Card Collection



Spoiler



AKDP-004 Power of Flight x3 *(Currently almost impossible to get in the United Kingdom)*
AKDP-005 Medusa, Queen of the Underworld
AKDP-010 Three-Headed Hewdraw
AKDP-013 Great Reaper
AKDP-015 Mirror of Truth
AKDP-018 God of Death, Thanatos
AKDP-023 Galactic Fiend Kraken
AKDP-027 Medusa (Battle) x3 *(Currently almost impossible to get in the United Kingdom)*
AKDP-030 The Immortal Phoenix
AKDP-037 Lunar Sanctum Control Center
AKDP-040 Pyrrhon
AKDP-041 Aurum Core
AKDP-054 Chariot Master
AKDP-059 Chaos Kin (Ash)
AKDP-077 Fighter
AKDP-079 Dark Fighter
AKDP-082 Viper Blade x3
AKDP-083 Crusader Blade
AKDP-095 Knuckle Staff
AKDP-099 Somewhat Staff
AKDP-102 Dark Pit Staff
AKDP-107 Brawler Claws
AKDP-109 Hedgehog Claws
AKDP-110 Raptor Claws x2
AKDP-111 Artillery Claws
AKDP-116 Fortune Bow
AKDP-118 Meteor Bow
AKDP-121 Crystal Bow
AKDP-123 Hawkeye Bow
AKDP-128 Violet Palm x2
AKDP-132 Cursed Palm
AKDP-133 Cutter Palm
AKDP-135 Ninja Palm
AKDP-141 Babel Club
AKDP-143 Atlas Club
AKDP-146 Halo Club
AKDP-149 Aurum Club
AKDP-155 Poseidon Cannon
AKDP-157 Rail Cannon
AKDP-159 Doom Cannon
AKDP-161 Sonic Cannon x2
AKDP-167 Eyetrack Orbitars
AKDP-171 Boom Orbitars
AKDP-177 Compact Arm
AKDP-179 Volcano Arm
AKDP-181 Bomber Arm
AKDP-185 Upperdash Arm
AKDP-189 Wave Angler
AKDP-192 Gyrazer x2
AKDP-196 Skuttler Cannoneer
AKDP-197 Skuttler Mage
AKDP-198 Suit of Skuttler
AKDP-200 Ganewmede
AKDP-201 Crawler
AKDP-202 Syren
AKDP-204 Porcuspine
AKDP-207 Coral
AKDP-214 Fire Wyrm
AKDP-216 Zurret
AKDP-217 Paramush x2
AKDP-218 Komayto
AKDP-219 Daphne
AKDP-221 Minos
AKDP-222 Merenguy x2
AKDP-223 Mega Mussel x3
AKDP-226 Shelbo
AKDP-227 Zuree
AKDP-236 Armin
AKDP-240 Sinistew
AKDP-244 Pluton
AKDP-246 Bumbledrop
AKDP-247 Remoblam & Remoblamling
AKDP-248 Collins and Phil x2
AKDP-250 Shootfly 
AKDP-253 Erinus
AKDP-260 Cellular Komayto
AKDP-268 Space Pirate Sniper
AKDP-269 Space Pirate Commando
AKDP-274 Dibble Dop
AKDP-278 Pip
AKDP-282 Lethinium
AKDP-288 Mudrone
AKDP-291 Captain Flare
AKDP-293 Megonta
AKDP-294 Flage
AKDP-297 Blit
AKDP-298 Quoil
AKDP-302 Plixo x2
AKDP-304 Taklax x2
AKDP-311 Roz
AKDP-315 Aurum Mik
AKDP-323 Centurion Knight
AKDP-324 Centurion Strongarm
AKDP-329 Souflee
AKDP-333 Speedy Box x2
AKDP-334 Bouncy Box
AKDP-337 Recovery Orb
AKDP-338 Food x2
AKDP-340 Gilded Bomb
AKDP-341 Rock Bomb
AKDP-347 Shrinky Bean
AKDP-349 Speed Boots
AKDP-351 Icy Aura
AKDP-354 Centurion Assist x2
AKDP-355 Jump Mat
AKDP-356 Killer Eye
 AKDP-357 Boom Rocket
 AKDP-358 X Bomb x3
 AKDP-360 Medusa Head
 AKDP-364 Grenade
 AKDP-367 Boom Spear x2
 AKDP-368 Bouncy Bomb
 AKDP-371 Lightning of Judgment
 AKDP-372 Atlas Foot x2
 AKDP-374 Demon Vine
 AKDP-381 Temple Ruins
 AKDP-387 Reset Bomb Depot x2
 AKDP-390 Aurum Island
 AKDP-401 Dyntos's Workshop
 AKDP-403 Pit (Rally Cry)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 12, 2012)

And the point of this thread was to...? There's no discussion topic here.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are going to show collections Jason, put them in a spoiler.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2012)

AndyB said:


> If you are going to show collections Jason, put them in a spoiler.


Okay, thanks for putting them in a spoiler Andy.


----------



## bandger (Jul 13, 2012)

AndyB said:


> If you are going instant quote show collections Jason, put them in a spoiler.



How do you put them in a spoiler??

Thanks


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

```
[spoiler]text goes here[/spoiler]
```


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 13, 2012)

there is a app for smartphones wich can show all the cards, it's much better and cheaper than throw all out of your money at the shop.
(i think i made some bad english grammar)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2012)

FrozenPhoenix96 said:


> there is a app for smartphones wich can show all the cards, it's much better and cheaper than throw all out of your money at the shop.
> (i think i made some bad english grammar)


Do you know if this app is for the iPod Touch too?


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 16, 2012)

i don't know, i have a android device, but i'm gonna search it for you.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 9, 2012)

I went into my local GAME store a few days ago and someone asked me if I am still collecting the Kid Icarus: Uprising AR Cards.
I said that I am still collecting them and she mentioned that she is working in a GAME store in another town that has quite a lot of the Kid Icarus: Uprising AR Cards going spare and said that she will get as many of them as she can and if I go into my local store on Friday 10th of August, I should be able to pick them up and take them for free.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I went into my local GAME store a few days ago and someone asked me if I am still collecting the Kid Icarus: Uprising AR Cards.
> I said that I am still collecting them and she mentioned that she is working in a GAME store in another town that has quite a lot of the Kid Icarus: Uprising AR Cards going spare and said that she will get as many of them as she can and if I go into my local store on Friday 10th of August, I should be able to pick them up and take them for free.



Cool! I never got something for free from a game store. Is GAME only in UK? It seems like a good store.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 12, 2012)

GAME is in the United Kingdom and Australia, I believe.
Someone correct me if I haven't listed any other countries as these are just off the top of my head.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

I never find any AR card packs for Pokedex 3D and Uprising in my GameStop. You guys are lucky


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I never find any AR card packs for Pokedex 3D and Uprising in my GameStop. You guys are lucky


The store manager is actually a good friend of mine.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

I would go to Gamestop whenever I wanted, but I have parents who probably wouldn't want me do that LOL

Can you ever volunteer at a gaming store? I have always wanted to know that.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 12, 2012)

If someone would confirm this, I would very appreciative, but according to this page it is wise to hold on to any Kid Icarus: Uprising cards that are don't have any rarity wings at the top right corner.

I have also heard that the following cards are now out of print and seem to be incredibly hard to get hold of due to GAME and Gamestation having a financial crisis and not knowing whether they would be fully closing or not...


AKDP-004 Power of Flight
AKDP-027 Medusa (Battle)



Spoiler



I have actually got six copies of the above two cards


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

It must be really rare now 0_0


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> It must be really rare now 0_0


Yeah I assume so.
I got my six copies of those two rare card for free with the packs that GAME and Gamestation gave me.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Does Game have an online store, along with shipping to the US?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 12, 2012)

GAME will only ship to UK postcodes, sorry.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I never find any AR card packs for Pokedex 3D and Uprising in my GameStop. You guys are lucky



Probably because there are none.  I think Gamestop had AR cards for the Pokedex 3D but they were for legendaries which most people got online. Haven't a clue as to where I find Uprising AR cards in the US though. I'll just resort to the internet.

Speaking of which, pretty envious of ya Jason, my cousin was going through and scanning a bunch of the cards online and for the most part, they were all European.


----------

